# any americans in tagaytay



## fishon (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi been in country since Dec. 5 and just getting used to Tagaytay where my girl friend lives. Studied the Philippines for a year before coming over, picked up lots of useful information from this forum thanks to all. Have not meet an American here yet but it's ok I joke about it with my girl friend. Planning an exploratory trip to Subic bay area early Feb. for a week or two to check out the area. An Oregon guy looking to see if there is any fishing going on, also possible area to settle. Life is good here in the Philippines and I'm just trying to get my feet under me and climatized, thanks to all.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Fishon,

My understanding is that there are lots of us Americans in that area. For sure in Subic there are many. Also lots from Australia and other places as well. Ocean fishing would be good over West of Subic in Zambales I would think.
Anyway, you have fun just looking around till ya find the right place.


Gene


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

I spent 2 weeks in Tagaytay last May. Did not meet a single American. At McDonalds I once saw one foreigner having a cup of coffee. 

Be sure in have Dinner at Amoroma. Great Italian food? Say hello to Pholie (owner) for me. Nice lady. 
Michael


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

fishon said:


> Hi been in country since Dec. 5 and just getting used to Tagaytay where my girl friend lives. Studied the Philippines for a year before coming over, picked up lots of useful information from this forum thanks to all. Have not meet an American here yet but it's ok I joke about it with my girl friend. Planning an exploratory trip to Subic bay area early Feb. for a week or two to check out the area. An Oregon guy looking to see if there is any fishing going on, also possible area to settle. Life is good here in the Philippines and I'm just trying to get my feet under me and climatized, thanks to all.


Hopefully we'll be back sometime in April / May. My wife and I have a place there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HVACman said:


> Hopefully we'll be back sometime in April / May. My wife and I have a place there.


Keep an eye on weather. The way things keep changing, could be an early typhoon season to mess up your flight.


Gene


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Keep an eye on weather. The way things keep changing, could be an early typhoon season to mess up your flight.
> 
> 
> Gene


Thanks Gene, will do.

We'll try to go earlier, rather than later. Unfortunately, timing is a bit out of our control this year.

No doubt I'll be bringing my uncle in Quezon City a resupply of Portugese linguisa... you interested in some?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HVACman said:


> Thanks Gene, will do.
> 
> We'll try to go earlier, rather than later. Unfortunately, timing is a bit out of our control this year.
> 
> No doubt I'll be bringing my uncle in Quezon City a resupply of Portugese linguisa... you interested in some?


Hmmm-again you are driving me nuts with the linguisa-Hahaha
Bet you can hardly wait to get back here. In the mid 80's here today. Are you in snow country?


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hmmm-again you are driving me nuts with the linguisa-Hahaha
> Bet you can hardly wait to get back here. In the mid 80's here today. Are you in snow country?


SF Bay Area. Its been a colder than normal winter so far, quite a few days in the 40's. I grew up here, so it doesn't bother me too much. My wife on the other hand, absolutely HATES cold weather... and my heating bill proves it .

But yes, We do want to get back.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HVACman said:


> SF Bay Area. Its been a colder than normal winter so far, quite a few days in the 40's. I grew up here, so it doesn't bother me too much. My wife on the other hand, absolutely HATES cold weather... and my heating bill proves it .
> 
> But yes, We do want to get back.


Ah okay. No wonder you have easy access to the sausage there. I was born in Oakland back in the stone age and then lived in Hayward till about 5 yrs old. Yep the bay can be a cold and foggy place. I remember flying from Burbank into SFO and then staying with relatives on school vacations in Redwood City. Fun times as a kid but glad I'm outa Calif now and living here in the islands...


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Ah okay. No wonder you have easy access to the sausage there. I was born in Oakland back in the stone age and then lived in Hayward till about 5 yrs old. Yep the bay can be a cold and foggy place. I remember flying from Burbank into SFO and then staying with relatives on school vacations in Redwood City. Fun times as a kid but glad I'm outa Calif now and living here in the islands...


Wow, small world... I was born in Oakland also, now in Union City. So I've got to ask... By chance do you remember these places: Housewives market, Swans market, G.B Ratto's...?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

My parents told me that I was born in Merit Hospital and in my mind I can remember living in a house in either Hayward or San Larenzo and walking with my dad across the street to a grass school yard to play ball. But at 5 years old, no. I can't remember ever seeing those places. I do remember at 5 or 6yrs old, we moved to N. Hollywood for my dad's job at Technicolor and I remember taking the train on that move with my parents.


gene


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

*CA has changed.*



Jet Lag said:


> My parents told me that I was born in Merit Hospital and in my mind I can remember living in a house in either Hayward or San Larenzo and walking with my dad across the street to a grass school yard to play ball. But at 5 years old, no. I can't remember ever seeing those places. I do remember at 5 or 6yrs old, we moved to N. Hollywood for my dad's job at Technicolor and I remember taking the train on that move with my parents.
> 
> 
> gene


N. Hollywood? All of CA has changed so much over the past 20 years! It's so run down and overcrowded with a ton of crime! I bet you are glad that you are in the RP. Hopefully this thread on Tagaytay will take off. Needing some info before we make the move to that area. My wife's family is 1-2 hours away. Maybe too close...Lol...Take care, Robert in Arkansas, USA. (Ex-Californian).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Place To Be FROM*



scotttish said:


> N. Hollywood? All of CA has changed so much over the past 20 years! It's so run down and overcrowded with a ton of crime! I bet you are glad that you are in the RP. Hopefully this thread on Tagaytay will take off. Needing some info before we make the move to that area. My wife's family is 1-2 hours away. Maybe too close...Lol...Take care, Robert in Arkansas, USA. (Ex-Californian).


You're are right about Calif. Most parts are not worth living in any longer and those that are cost far too much. I was in LA just over 10 years ago and hardly knew the place. Only area that looked like it use to was out in Palmdale or Just North of Saugus along Hwy 14. I will not be going back again and honestly, the only thing I miss is the trout fishing in the high mountains in Colorado and Southern Utah.
Life is challenging here in the islands in many ways; but still far less stressful than anywhere I've lived in the States..


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Lancaster/Palmdale*

Small world for sure! I lived in both places and grew up in San Jacinto/Hemet. We lived with my mother in Hemet for a month before moving to Arkansas and even though I am an ex-cop and former chief of police, I was a bit scared walking down some of those streets bc of gang and drug activity. It's out of control and ugly in most of SO/Cal now. It's too bad! It was pretty decent in the 70's. It's Thanksgiving Day here, better go. 

Robert in Arkansas


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

scotttish said:


> Small world for sure! I lived in both places and grew up in San Jacinto/Hemet. We lived with my mother in Hemet for a month before moving to Arkansas and even though I am an ex-cop and former chief of police, I was a bit scared walking down some of those streets bc of gang and drug activity. It's out of control and ugly in most of SO/Cal now. It's too bad! It was pretty decent in the 70's. It's Thanksgiving Day here, better go.
> 
> Robert in Arkansas


I had a childhood friend from Hemet but don't recall ever going there. We lived in N. Hollywood/Van Nuys for years (60's and 70's) before moving to Canyon Country.
Sure burned up a lot of gasoline cruising Van Nuys Blvd on Wednesday nights. Bob's Big Boy hamburgers and Wolfman Jack on the radio! Hahaha. Loads of fun back than but sure glad to be outa the rat-race now...


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

Then there was Dr. Demento....Remember his crazy songs?? Those were the good old days! I guess I can put that all behind me in 2014 in Tagaytay....Lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

scotttish said:


> Then there was Dr. Demento....Remember his crazy songs?? Those were the good old days! I guess I can put that all behind me in 2014 in Tagaytay....Lol


Yea, and then there was Elvira hosting Fright Night on TV..... Things are far different in Tagaytag or anywhere else here. Current and past TV shows from home are just about impossible to get here. Even some movies and other videos from there are blocked by geographical area. Online and TV news from CNN, FOX and the like are available with most cable TV packages and on computer. Your local TV news like KTLA in Los Angeles is available to some degree...


----------

